# Took the plunge: HMxCT spawn



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

With goals mentally mapped out, I decided to start. I want crowntails with halfmoon spreads, strong rays, and even fins. I had found a gorgeous halfmoon male that I held off on mentioning, a paranoia about my previous bad luck. I decided to first cross him with my less desirable crowntail female, Opal. I decided to do this, as this is the first spawn and I need to gain experience and I felt it was better to use the lesser of the two girls, just in case something should go wrong.

My 10gal is holding up well. It might not even have been the tank that leaked, maybe one of the filters was losing water. I'm not sure at this point, but it's doing fine and didn't lose any water when I filled it in the tub for several hours. It has about three inches of water, three marimo balls, several anubias and some java fern. The heater is holding perfectly at 84*. I chose a slightly higher temperature to aid in hatching and growth without going too overboard. I wasn't comfortable bumping it to 90* as I've read some breeders do.

I have a small filter being seeded in my sorority tank. I am using standard airline tubing to top up the water enough to keep the heater fully submersed, but that's it.

Here's Shadrach, the daddy. He's absolutely stunning.









Here's Opal, the mom. Her sister Aurora is a little better, slightly better fin spread, slightly better crowning. She will be used for the second spawning when I'm ready for it.









I let the tank set for several days before acclimating Shad, and sectioned Opal off with a breeder box after acclimating. Shad got right to work flirting and building. He made a massive nest, it was amazing. I let them flirt safely for about 30 hours, then released Opal. They chased and nipped, but I let them be together over night. In the morning, still no eggs, so I separated her for safety while I was at work. Shad kept building his nest, and after work, I released her again. This time, Opal went straight to the nest and stayed there. Shad did chase her a bit more, but within an hour, they were learning to embrace. Opal started releasing eggs right away, and helped place them into the nest.

I watched to make sure they were okay, then left them alone for a couple hours. I checked periodically, and they were still spawning, until finally Opal was at one end behind a marimo and Shad was guarding his nest. I removed Opal and got her floating in the sorority. There were no visible tears on her fins or missing scales, and she didn't display any signs of stress. She was eager to eat and get back with her tank mates. Shad has not a single nip on his fins, either, and has proven to be quite a gentle and calm male.

He attended his nest very well and kept adding onto it while waiting for the eggs to hatch. I left a small CFL 6500k light on for three nights (sleeping was not easy for me lol) so he could easily see his eggs and the fry when they hatched and dangled from the nest.

http://youtu.be/1-VIi5W25YU : Shadrach tending the eggs the night after spawning.

At about 8pm on March 6th (Wednesday), they started hatching. Watching little fry suddenly appearing and wiggling around was wonderful. I think I stared at the tank for a couple hours. Here's a vid: http://youtu.be/XirRlbg63t4

Here's a couple hours ago, after a feeding of microworms: http://youtu.be/uWU3EiWexjE

As you see, Shad is a bit of a camera pig! The fry have been free swimming for about 48 hours. I can see one that isn't doing well, it keeps spiraling somewhat while trying to swim. If Shadrach doesn't cull it, or it doesn't pass away, I'll do so myself. The rest seem quite happy swimming around. When I add microworms for them, I see quite a few move down to the bottom where I dropped the worms, and they dart around and appear to be eating well.

I don't have an estimate yet, they're hanging out in groups in different parts of the tank, but I think there is roughly about 50.

After doing a ton of reading, I want to attempt leaving Shadrach with his fry for now. He is showing no signs of eating them, and I have been feeding him since they hatched. He's very easy to lure for food, both live d. hydei and NLS pellets. If I do suspect him of eating fry, I'll cup him. He seems to be quite a good father though, so I am crossing my fingers that he'll be good for this method.

I have a very large culture of microworms, another small culture of micros, a small culture of walter worms, and a small culture of banana worms. I also have 3oz of decap BBS.

This is my first spawn, and I'm still reading everything I can. I'm going to give them several small feedings for the first few days and then three feedings a day after that.

I'm excited to see how these turn out. I'm expecting combtails, but my plans are to take the best of these fry- taking into account spread, evenness, ray quality, and color- and either line breed back through the father, cross siblings, or even cross with my better female crowntail.

I know it's going to be a process and take quite some time, but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

The parents look vey healthy,I wish you the best!!
Sounds like you have evrything well planed out.
I have given all my last spawn away to good homes,and am planing on breeding 2 of my Halfmoon Plakats this week.
It is very exciting to see it all come together!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Good luck! The parents are absolutely gorgeous!  Is this going to be a spawn log?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks 

I hope so. I'm not sure what exactly to put in it, I'm still looking through other ones. 

I got all my questions out of the way already  so I'll just post pics and vids


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow that male is amazing! Your female is a total cutie too <3 Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Although your male has faults for a halfmoon he is just what you want for your goals. His spread and extended fin rays will look amazing. 

I do like the color as well. Can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Although your male has faults for a halfmoon he is just what you want for your goals. His spread and extended fin rays will look amazing.
> 
> I do like the color as well. Can't wait to see what they produce.


Yup, I agree, the edges of his fins are a bit rough, but I hope he'll put that into his spawn and give the CT genes better extension. I can't wait to see how many reach super delta or even halfmoon spread. 

They're so tiny and adorable. Most are swimming strong at all levels, and they move in to feed without hesitation. I'm about to clean a little with a baster but I'm still holding off on bigger water changes just yet.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

that female is adorable! Nice pair you have there can't wait to see babies!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Newborns, day four video. I couldn't get my phone to focus on them, but toward the end you can see a good dozen or so after Shad goes by. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_aj1jRRCrk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

And now to feed again. Microworm time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

D'awwww!!!! <3<3<3<3 They're so cute! I remember when mine were that tiny, now they're just big fat pigs lmao. How many are there approx?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> D'awwww!!!! <3<3<3<3 They're so cute! I remember when mine were that tiny, now they're just big fat pigs lmao. How many are there approx?


Oh I have no idea XD I tried counting last night and got to 25 before giving up, and that was only in the front right of the tank. I'm guessing at least 50, no more than 75, but they hide in the plants. Some are noticeably larger than others, as well, since hatching took a few hours. I see plenty of microcritters so the littlest ones get fed while the bigger ones get microworms.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha good size! I managed to count all mine when I did their first 100% water change and they were all sitting in a bowl lol. 216 of them :| I wish my numbers were more around yours! Lol.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

216 babies... I would lose my mind keeping track of that many. I'm glad it's not a massive spawn, I'm still learning and don't need to be overwhelmed yet XD but I can totally sit and watch them for a half hour at once.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

It's so easy to lose track of time, looking at how adorable they are!!  Especially that tiny, darting around. You gunna keep shad in there with them or take him out? I've always wanted to try the 'leaving dad with fry' method.

216 of them is a little much...lmao. They're taking longer to grow because of the numbers..urg! Pain in the butt


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm leaving Shad in. He's not bothering the fry at all, but I am feeding him well, 2-3 times a day. He's more worried about begging me for attention. If I see a drop in fry suddenly, I'll remove him, but so far he's had such a gentle temperament I don't feel the need yet.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! I hope he carries on being a good daddy


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thankies. I've read good things about leaving the fathers in helping fry health and strength. We'll see how this turns out. Not all males can do it, but I've got hopes for him.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

A vid about drip method for water changes. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlSsYaTUKMQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also shows the other tanks.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I was just watching Shad pick up fry and spit them out on the other side of the tank. Silly thing. At one point he spat out five fry, and other than looking hassled, they were fine.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Great vid! I saw some tubing with an airstone at the end... is that how you drain the tank during water changes. All in all it looks very similar to how I do water changes.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Great vid! I saw some tubing with an airstone at the end... is that how you drain the tank during water changes. All in all it looks very similar to how I do water changes.


Yep. It's a really slow drip so I don't have to worry about the fry. Without the stone they'd go up the tubing. Luckily I can easily set it up and let it run while watching tv and not worry about overflow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup that exactly how I do it. But now with the python I can drain the tub really fast.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

No major updates. I'm changing around 2-2.5 gallons a day. Fry are still eating microworms and I've dropped in a little Walter worms as well. Just a tiny bit. I can see the worms wiggling around and fry darting after them. I've also sprinkled a tiny tiny bit of decaps. Some fry are swimming at the surface so I'm hoping they'll get curious and take a bite.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh man, the most adorable thing in the world. I just watched a little munching a microworm! I wish I had a good camera to video it. The baby spent a good minute munching away, a bit at a time, slowly drifting from the water surface to the floor. It makes me feel better seeing them eat directly instead of just checking that the worms are gone.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Fry are one week and one day old now. Here's a video from yesterday. Shad won't stay out of the way when I try to get pictures!

http://youtu.be/ikgHGBwaXkk


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are adorable!  Good job!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look really strong and healthy! Wonderful spawn IMO. Dad is such a camera hog *Giggles*


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks!  They get lots of yummy squirmy microworms and a little walter worms. There's some definitely growing faster than others and noticeably larger.

I can just barely see their tails now, and they look like actual fish finally. I can't wait til they're bigger and I can see if they're getting halfmoon tails from pappa!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Shad is so cute! and the little babies ;3 so fun


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing too exciting yet. Babies are going to the surface occasionally. I'm not sure if some are using their labyrinth yet or if they are taking the decaps I'm sprinkling, but it's good seeing them exploring the higher levels of the water now.

Their tails are very distinct, and I have seen the slightest hint of a dorsal on a few, as well as their pectoral fins. 

They are 16 days old!










I'll post again when anything interesting happens


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

adorable fries


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

My phone needs to take better photos!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww <3 in the bottom pic, is that irridescence on the bottom fry or is that just the phone?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awww <3 in the bottom pic, is that irridescence on the bottom fry or is that just the phone?


I used the flash hoping to pick up their tail and fin details (omg baby fish fins SO FLIPPING CUTE!!), so it may be iridescence or just the flash against the pale bodies. Both parents are irrid tho, with a slim possibility that Opal might have some dragonscaling (she has high iridescence in bright light, with patches of much less shiny body scales, but she is so pale it's very hard to tell for sure).

I am definitely hoping for shiny babies :-D They are coming up to the age where it can start showing under good lighting conditions.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwwe awesome! Love when they start getting irridescence, they really do look shiny haha. With Shad as the dad too, they're bound to be amaaaaazing.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awwwe awesome! Love when they start getting irridescence, they really do look shiny haha. With Shad as the dad too, they're bound to be amaaaaazing.


I really hope so :-D I'm hoping for some good babies with 180* spread from him, then linebreeding back for crowntails and halfsuns. So excited to see them grow up!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Woohoo! I'll be stupidly busy in less than a month (see avatar LOL), But I will do my best to keep an eye on this thread!! I reaaaally wanna see what they look like  CT's and HMs are my two favourites, so a combination of both makes me really stoked haha


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha, good luck! I'll try finding ways to get better photos, but as they get bigger that'll really help me out. Plus I now have a spawn from Shad and Opal's sister Aurora, and Aurora is much prettier than Opal, so I'm super excited to see how they turn out, too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely following that one too!!  Where did you get shad from?? He's freakin amazing.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

*Baby irid genes shining through!*

I thought I might have spotted it yesterday, but I wasn't sure because I hadn't looked specifically so assumed it could have just been an anomaly from the flash. NOT SO!!





































And a vid: http://youtu.be/-KPQbqQtrAo

I am ridiculously excited :roll:


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a feeding vid: http://youtu.be/Bck2HHRotB8

Babies' first squabble: http://youtu.be/PICXHGabiKw Dawwww!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looking good! I'd start getting them off of the MW and on to BBS.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

omg so pretty!! they are starting to have color already? gahhhh this makes me want one


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

great job, male is beautiful


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are adorable. I too like to mix microworms and decaps. My fry seem to prefer the decaps for some reason.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

*Shad/Opal fry, 20 days old*











http://youtu.be/mXn5o2Pnuh0

:-D


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=103680 Here is an update with photos of remaining fry


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

cant wait to see what you get out of this spawn!


----------

